# Wiper Linkage DIY 20min fix with photos!



## Custom3 (Nov 30, 2010)

:newbie:

Thought I would give back to the community after all the help this site has provided.

My car is a 96 Sentra GXE but this should work on pretty much any other year and probably on any other model as well.

After my wipers stopped working on the way home during a snow blizzard, they must have decided that was the best time for them to stop moving  . I knew it was the wiper arm linkage right away because I heard the wiper arm make a clunk noise when it fell and the wipers stop working immediately after that.

I search the forum and found a few tips on how to fix it. Heres what I found.

1: Buy new rubber bushing for less then $20.
2: Take it to the dealer for the wiper linkage recall.
3: Drill a hole and stick a bolt with a lug nut to hold into place.
4: Buy a whole new wiper arm

1: People kept complaining that it still kept coming off
2: Dealer would not perform recall 
3: To much work for a DIY beginner
4: Pricey

I will not explain how to remove the wiper arms and cowl. There is enough info on this forum about that and its pretty easy to do.

Heres what you need to fix the linkage. 4 zip ties...thats it (you can use less if you want)

After taking the wiper arm off and cowl, close the hood. Its easier to put the zip ties on this way. 

Below is what it should look like.Test the wipers for a few seconds on high. This will allow the zip ties to loosen a bit. Stop the wipers and re-tighten the zip ties again.










When you feel the zip ties are tight enough just cut off the extra zip tie ends and your done.










This zip tie method will allow the wiper linkage to move freely while still holding the arms together.

This is what it looks like before tighten them. 3 on the top linkage and one at the bottom linkage.










I have done this on other cars and I have never heard of any of the wiper linkage coming off after I have tip tied them together.

Any questions you may have just let me know.....


----------



## motoman740 (Jan 17, 2011)

cool! If my wiper linkage goes south I will def do this!


----------



## Mel18 (Sep 17, 2015)

motoman740 said:


> cool! If my wiper linkage goes south I will def do this!


In my case, the bushing busted and I can't find a replacement. Any ideas? Going nuts!


----------

